
How to hack yourself a 3D room camera (2015) - secondary
http://techblog.realestate.com.au/how-to-hack-yourself-a-3d-room-camera/
======
benlower
Cool project. How long until the norm of video capture is 3D? Funny that they
put the nose & mouth on it to "reduce creepiness". I found it had the opposite
effect on me.

